#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  روشن نشدن مانیتور LG W2053S

## amir9l

با سلام خدمت تمامی متخصصان حاضر در سایت .بنده یک عدد مانیتور  LG W2053S دارم که وقتی به برق می زنم کلیه ولتاژها روی برد پاور و مین بورد را دارم ولی مانیتور روشن نمی شود اصلا لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید . با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
به عنوان بخش توجه کنید .بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام ،جای سوال فنی نیست .

----------


## tahaali9095

درود بی زحمت در مسیر تعمیرات مانبتورهای ال سی دی ال جی پست بزنید
ممنون

----------


## amir9l

> دوست خوبم 
> به عنوان بخش توجه کنید .بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام ،جای سوال فنی نیست .


با سلام شرمنده من دسترسی به بخشهای مربوطه رو ندارم .من پرداخت رو اردیبهشت ماه انجام دادم ولی vip فعال نشده برای من به این خاطر اینجا پست گذاشتم ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام
چرا تا الان پیگیری نکردید ک چرا فعال نشدید
بی زحمت اطلاعات پرداخت رو برای آقای نکویی با زارع بغرستید تا بررَسی و فعال شوید
باتشکر

----------


## amir9l

> با سلام
> چرا تا الان پیگیری نکردید ک چرا فعال نشدید
> بی زحمت اطلاعات پرداخت رو برای آقای نکویی با زارع بغرستید تا بررَسی و فعال شوید
> باتشکر



والله سه بار از طریق تماس با ما فرستادم ولی جوابی نگرفتم شرمنده چطوری می تونم با آقایونی که فرمودین ارتباط برقرار کنم و اطلاعات پرداخت رو بفرستم خدمتشون .من زیاد به سایت وارد نیستم با تشکر

----------

